# Re Posting the July 2006 Alaska TUG Cruising Info



## Kathy Q (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi all,

Here's a copy of what we posted this past June.  Also, here is a list of what is still available at the guaranteed rates:

Balcony Category BC 6 cabins remaining
Balcony Category CC 7 cabins remaining (about $100 per person higher BC)
Oceanview Category F 7 cabins remaining
Inside Catogory K 6 cabins remaining

Shaggy booked one of the balcony cabins listed above, but I'm not sure which category.  We've got 34 cabins booked with about 75 people so far!  Is that incredible or what???    

Kathy Q
*******************************************

Hello fellow TUG Cruisers!

We have evaluated the three cruise lines that met our basic criteria for an Alaska Cruise for late July, 2006 and after conducting a fairly thorough comparison have selected Norwegian Cruise Lines (NCL) for the cruise.

The criteria we applied (based on feedback from the interest list) were:
1. Saturday or Sunday departures
2. Seattle to Seattle, inside passage (less expensive air fare)
3. Cruise Glacier Bay
4. Newer ship that was oriented towards more balcony cabins

In addition to meeting the above criteria, NCL offered the best prices and the best group perks of the three lines. The Norwegian Star was commissioned in November, 2001 and is part of the newer fleet of ships. One added bit of flexibility is the free style dining concept which will allow our group to try out different restaurants and different group dining combinations. We will be organizing a group dinner in Seattle the night before departure so many of the TUGgers, who haven't previously met each other, will have an pportunity to start to get to know the rest of the group. We'll book the group together for dinner the first night of the cruise and will also have a private cocktail party early in the week, which will provide more opportunities to meet the rest of the group.

Here are the details (Sorry about the formatting below. You will be able to view a formatted version of the itinerary in the "Files" section of the Yahoo web site): 

CRUISE LINE: Norwegian Cruise Line
SHIP: Norwegian Star
DEPARTURE DATE: Sunday, July 23, 2006
SAILING PORT: Seattle, Washington
ITINERARY: 7 Nights sail to the Inside Passage Alaska

Sailing Itinerary
Day - Date -- Port of Call -- Arrival Time -- Depart Time
Sun 7/23 -- Seattle, Washington -- 4:00 PM
Mon 7/24 -- Cruise Inside Passage
Tues 7/25 -- Juneau -- 2:00 PM -- 10:00 PM
Wed 7/26 -- Skagway -- 7:00 AM -- 8:00 PM
Thurs 7/27 -- Cruise Glacier Bay
Fri 7/28 -- Ketchikan -- 6:00 AM -- 1:30 PM
Sat 7/29 -- Victoria, BC -- 6:00 PM -- 11:59 PM
Sun 7/30 -- Seattle, WA -- 7:00 AM --
*Itinerary subject to change per Norwegian Cruise Lines.

CRUISE RATES:
Accomodations -- 1st/2nd Passenger* -- 3rd/4th Passenger
Oceanview Balcony Category BC -- $1,671.25 -- $696.60
Oceanview Category F -- $1,323.85 -- $648.35
Inside Category K -- $1,063.30 -- $600.10
Suites & Mini Suites -- On request

*Prices are per person based on double occupancy. Triple and Quad occupancy may be limited due to no cabin availability with adequate occupancy. If you are interested in Triples or Quads, book early to ensure cabin availability. Single occupancy is available at the two times the rates quoted above. All above prices include accommodations, all shipboard meals, (however some specialty restaurants impose an extra charge), shipboard entertainment, port charges, departure taxes, customs fees, Federal taxes and document shipping.

BOOKING AND CONTACT INFORMATION:
For additional information or questions refer either to the Yahoo Group or email Sandy Lovell @ sandncts@comcast.net or phone her at 214-505-9654. 
There will be more comprehensive information posted on the Yahoo web site and that will be where all future updates are posted. If you are already a member of this Yahoo group you will receive a notice each time information is posted. If you're not a member yet and want to receive all of the information about the cruise, you can join by following the instructions on this link:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CruisingTUGgers/join

For those of you who either attended or read the threads following the January TUG Cruise, you know we had a great time together. The interest list we've been compiling has around 150 people in nearly 70 cabins. We can only reserve 49 cabins guaranteed at this pricing. If you want to be sure to get a cabin at the above pricing, book early!  Once we've booked the total 49 that are already on hold, any additional cabins will be at the prevailing rates at the time of booking.  

We're hoping to meet lots more of our TUG friends on this cruise.  

North, To Alaska!!!

Kathy Q, Dave M, Sandy L,

Mandatory Legal Disclaimer:
PLEASE NOTE:
TUG is not sponsoring, hosting or sanctioning the cruise and is not responsible for any aspect of the cruise. Those who sign up for the cruise do so with full knowledge that the only aspect that is different from making their own individual cruise arrangements is the opportunity for possible special pricing and/or on board benefits that might not otherwise be readily available. None of the organizers of this group will receive any cruise benefits or cabin discounts not otherwise available to all other Cruising with the TUGgers group participants.


----------



## Pat H (Sep 8, 2005)

*Just a Reminder*

There are only 318 days left until we sail!


----------



## Kathy Q (Sep 9, 2005)

Pat H said:
			
		

> There are only 318 days left until we sail!



But who's counting...    

Kathy Q


----------



## Pat H (Sep 9, 2005)

Kathy Q said:
			
		

> But who's counting...
> 
> Kathy Q



Well, now since you made me post, it's only *317* days until July 23, 2006. I AM counting since this will be my first cruise!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 14, 2005)

We have 36 cabins booked, and 78 cruisers todate....

Update on available cabins:

Balcony Category BC 4 cabins remaining
Balcony Category CC 7 cabins remaining (about $100 per person higher BC)
Oceanview Category F 7 cabins remaining
Inside Catogory K 6 cabins remaining


----------



## KarenK (Sep 15, 2005)

*I just booked*

So we have a triple filled.


----------



## Kathleen (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi all, 
We have booked our flights,pre and post hotels.  I'm not packed yet,though.
Kathleen


----------



## Dave M (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm not packed yet either. But as winter sets in, my dreams of the scenic wonders and magnificent sounds will intensify....

The scenic wonders will be views from the ship and ashore. 

The magnificent (hilarious) sounds come every time you say something, Kathleen! Based on the last cruise, you have quite a reputation to maintain!


----------



## Kathleen (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Dave, 
You're the coolest! But, AnneB is the funniest. She could have her own show!

Sam and I are booked  on a smaller cruise in Oct. We're off to OK for a houseboat vacation. Based on our last houseboat trip, I should have plenty of material for future stories. 

We sure are looking forward to seeing Alaska with the best cruisers and cruisettes to be found anywhere. 
Lucky us. 

Tuggers who are on the fence..... y'all come. 
Kathleen


----------



## shagnut (Sep 15, 2005)

This is going to be fun. Maybe Kay should warn Karen & Connie to bring ear plugs!!  shaggy


----------



## Kathy Q (Sep 16, 2005)

Kathleen said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> We have booked our flights,pre and post hotels.  I'm not packed yet,though.
> Kathleen



Hey there Kathleen!  Which hotel are you and Sam booked at?  I haven't made my flight arrangements yet.  Waiting for a better deal on airfare.  I'm planning on coming in one day early but I'll have to leave the day we dock.

Kathy Q


----------



## Bruce W (Sep 16, 2005)

*Cruise*

Same here, looking to get better prices, not to mention upgrades so we can get more legroom!!!!. Have never used FF miles before and finding it extremely difficult with all the restrictions. Oh, well, it will keep me busy.

We are planning to fly out on the 21st and leave on the 31st.

Looking forward to it.

Bruce W


----------



## Kay H (Sep 16, 2005)

shagnut said:
			
		

> This is going to be fun. Maybe Kay should warn Karen & Connie to bring ear plugs!!  shaggy




Shaggy,

Your snoring never bothered me.  I'm a snorer with sleep apnea no less.


----------



## Kathleen (Sep 16, 2005)

Here's what we're doing. 

We fly in July 20th, pick up a car and stay at the Hampton Inn & Suites Seattle-Downtown. We've never been to Seattle so we wanted to do some touristy stuff. Then on the 23rd we return the car to the airport and get the shuttle bus to the ship. Round trip on the bus is $20 pp.

After the cruise we get the bus back to the airport. We will be staying one night at the Hilton Garden Inn, ($63). They will pick us up at the airport and bring us back for our flight on the morning of the 31st. We're staying the extra day because getting FF flights out on the 30th was difficult. On the 31st it was easy. The Hilton Garden Inn also does a shuttle to some local things. 

Kathleen


----------



## Dave M (Sep 16, 2005)

Those who haven't made hotel arrangements yet might want to wait. Sandy is in the process of making arrangements (e.g., "negotiating") for a group rate for us at a convenient and moderately priced hotel, as she did in NOLA. Sandy will likely chime in here, but my guess is that info will be available on the TUGgers Yahoo cruise site within a month or two.


----------



## KarenK (Sep 16, 2005)

*I'll bring my own plugs*

I can't sleep if someone in the room is snoring...although my brother tells me I snore loudly. I'll be prepared for the worst.


----------



## Kathy Q (Sep 16, 2005)

KarenK said:
			
		

> I can't sleep if someone in the room is snoring...although my brother tells me I snore loudly. I'll be prepared for the worst.



Hi Karen,

I invested in a good pair of ear plugs and when I now travel with my friends who snore, it doesn't bother me at all.  It's muffled enough not to wake me up.  If I was going to be extra nice, I'd bring a pair for my cabin-mate too!    

Kathy Q


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 16, 2005)

What ear plugs are good?  I haven't found any yet.  Can you share that information, please.


----------



## ConnieM (Sep 17, 2005)

*Advice on airline reservations*

Want to make my reservations for Seattle and the best fare and flights on on NW or Delta.  Would you think it safe to make reservations on either one?  Thanks.  Connie


----------



## Kay H (Sep 17, 2005)

KarenK said:
			
		

> I can't sleep if someone in the room is snoring...although my brother tells me I snore loudly. I'll be prepared for the worst.




Karen, althouigh Shaggy's snoring didn't bother me, she is a* loud * snorer so you very well may want to use earplugs


----------



## Dave M (Sep 17, 2005)

Connie -

There are some good threads on the Travel forum regarding bankrupt airlines that address your question. (Yes, you don't have to worry about losing the value of tickets you purchase.)


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 18, 2005)

We have had someone who has to cancel.  They booked a Mini Suite early when the prices where lower, and the price is now $240 per person higher than the rate they booked at.

If someone has been a fence sitter and want to grab this opportunity to obtain a mini suite AF cabin, at $240 per person less than the going rate, please advise me ASAP.

I have this 1 AF cabin available at the price of $1912.50 per person.  

Please email directly in the next 2 days before I have to cancel this out right and lose the price for this cabin.

Sandy Lovell
sandncts@comcast.net


----------



## Dave M (Sep 18, 2005)

Also, Sandy has set up a poll on the cruise website to determine what airline those going on the cruise prefer. It's possible that she will be able to arrange group discounts for us on one or more airlines.


----------



## Pat H (Sep 18, 2005)

Sandy Lovell said:
			
		

> We have had someone who has to cancel.



Oh, bummer. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 19, 2005)

Mini Suite has been spoken for.

We are now at 35 cabins and 76 cruisers.

Anyone else want to join?


----------



## Pat H (Oct 20, 2005)

We're down to *276* days!


----------



## Kathy Q (Oct 21, 2005)

Pat H said:
			
		

> We're down to *276* days!



Let's make that 275 days!  But who's counting???    

Kathy Q


----------



## Spence (Oct 25, 2005)

*SkyAuction*

FWIW, SkyAuction appears to have this cruise listed about every week and they come in at about $830 inside and $1150 oceanview when you add up all the add-ons.  I'm sure that these will be lowest of each category while Sandy's are probably better.  Wish I could convince DW to take a cruise.


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 25, 2005)

Is there going to be a list of possible hotels, etc. published?


----------



## Kathy Q (Oct 26, 2005)

riverdees05 said:
			
		

> Is there going to be a list of possible hotels, etc. published?



Riverdees5,

Sandy is working on identifying possible hotels.  Some of us have already booked and are using Marriott points at the Renaissance.  

The best way to stay informed is to join the Yahoo group for this event.  That's where all of the information about the cruise is posted there.

We are now up to 38 cabins and 85 cruisers!    

Kathy Q


----------



## lvhmbh (Oct 27, 2005)

Just curious.  Any cabins left???   We're going on our 1st cruise over T-giving & ya never know.  Linda


----------



## Dave M (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes, there are cabins still available. See the first post in this thread for contact info. 

Please join us!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 28, 2005)

Here is what is remaining.... Balcony cabins will be the first to go.

Balcony Category BC 4 cabins remaining
Balcony Category CC 7 cabins remaining (about $100 per person higher BC)
Oceanview Category F (Porthole) 7 cabins remaining
Inside Catogory K 6 cabins remaining

Remember that our group also will get some ammenities, like a cocktail party, and 1 or 2 other items to be determined (wine, photo coupons, etc) that you will not be eligible for if booked through something like sky auction.  Also our group will be rebating the tour conductor space back equally among all members our group.  This is anticipated to be around a $130 a cabin.  Also reducing the price person for this sailing if booked through our group.

Booking a BC cabin will also likely yield a complimentary upgrade to a BB cabin, as BC cabins are currently unavailable, but I still have 4 remaining in my group contract that they must sell me at my contract prices. 


Oceanview Upgrades

NCL is currently running a free double upgrade promo for certain
cabin categories. One of the upgrades would allow someone to pay for
oceanview category F with porthole, (this rate is currently $30 more
person than than the category F cabins I have now), however you can
receive a double upgrade to a category D oceanview cabin with picture
window. This upgrade is combinable with our group.

So if you are sitting on the fence about an oceanview and are wanting
a picture window I would suggest acting now. This offer is for the
month of October, but may be pulled at anytime.

Those in D Cabins Already

For anyone who was holding a Cabin D at the higher price, I repriced
this cabin for you, so you will now be paying the reduced price, and
saving about $80 per person from your original booking rate.

Other Category Upgrades

This promo would not make sense for anyone in a Balcony cabins as I
have significantly lower rates than what is currently being offered.
So the upgrades would not be beneficial to take. (My rates are about
$230 per person lower than currently available rates)

If you are in an Inside Cabin category and would like to consider an
upgrade (this basically is an upgrade in decks from deck 4 to deck
8), then please contact me and let me know. For just about $30 per
1st/2nd passenger in the cabin, I could upgrade you to a higher deck
under this same promotion. 3rd passengers in the cabin have no
change in price. Again, please contact me if you are interested in
this promotion.

Happy Sailing
Sandy Lovell
214-505-9654


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 31, 2005)

Here is what is remaining.... Balcony cabins will be the first to go.

Balcony Category BC 3 cabins remaining
Balcony Category BB 7 cabins remaining (about $100 per person higher BC)
Oceanview Category F (Porthole) 7 cabins remaining
Inside Catogory K 6 cabins remaining


----------



## Pat H (Oct 31, 2005)

And now it's only *265* days until we sail! Yeah, I know!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 28, 2005)

Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving....

We still have some cabins left for our Alaska TUG Cruise, who else would like to join us?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 5, 2006)

Pat H said:
			
		

> And now it's only *265* days until we sail! Yeah, I know!



Do you have an update on days to cruise for us Pat?

For others there is still some cabins, come and join our group. 

We are currently at 40 cabins and 92 people.


----------



## Pat H (Jan 5, 2006)

We've dipped below the 200 mark. It's only *199* days until we sail! Wow, the time is beginning to go by very quickly.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 4, 2006)

*Last Chance to book your cruise*

Fence Sitters better begin to act....

I have 7 Balcony cabins left, some inside and some oceanview.  

NCL as of 3/3 has no balcony and oceanview inventory AT ALL.

If you are interested in this cruise I would suggest you act quickly as NCL will pull my unbooked inventory by March 24, or earlier if they need it.

Prices are only guarantee until the recall date. Availability is limited.

We currently have 90 people and 41 cabins sailing with us.

Sandy Lovell
214-505-9654


----------



## Pat H (Mar 4, 2006)

And now it's only *141* days left!


----------



## shagnut (Mar 4, 2006)

*Karen , listen up bring me a set!!*

Karen, I've been warned by your brother!! You've been warned by Kelli & Kay. Cute story. We got stuck in Dallas and AA gave us a room in the Hilton by the Airport. I hit the sack with no problem. Next morning I got up to take a leisurly bath and while soaking a heard a blama blam blam. The closet door opens and out jumps Kelli!! She said between the airplanes and my snoring she couldn't sleep so she made a pallet in the closet to get away from the noise.  When we checked out the man at the desk asked if we had a pleasant stay and I told them that Kelli says the closet sleeps well.


----------



## KarenK (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, I didn't snore way back, and I used to take a blanket into the bathroom and sleep in the tub. 
I've since bought earplugs...beds are a lot more comfortable at my age.


----------



## Kay H (Mar 5, 2006)

KarenK said:
			
		

> Well, I didn't snore way back, and I used to take a blanket into the bathroom and sleep in the tub.
> I've since bought earplugs...beds are a lot more comfortable at my age.



Plus cruise ships don't have bathtubs, unless suites have them.  I never stayed in a suite so I don't know about them.  Earplugs are certainly cheaper.


----------



## KarenK (Mar 5, 2006)

I would be one cranky person if I had to stand up n the shower stall all night!!!!!


----------



## Kathy Q (Mar 6, 2006)

WOW!  This is getting real!  Fence sitters better de-fence quickly...    

The first TUG cruise was so much fun I had to book a repositioning cruise last September to tide me over to the next one.  A resort on water.  Who needs a kitchen when you've got a cook working for you 24 hours a day???    

Kathy Q


----------



## KarenK (Mar 6, 2006)

Am I the fence sitter? I am going, but my name has been misspelled on the "official" list as Karen Cole.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 6, 2006)

Karen - 

I predict the misspelling will be corrected very soon. See my email message.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 6, 2006)

Don't know how I missed than, and messed it up so bad Karen.  I have you correctly in all my other files.

Already posted an updated list on the Yahoo Group site.

Sandy Lovell


----------



## Kathy Q (Mar 8, 2006)

So, who is on the fence and is ready to book???  I've been tracking the prices and the group price is an average of $200-300 per person less than the posted price for this cruise (where cabins are still available to book!)

Kathy Q


----------



## charford (Mar 10, 2006)

*When's the next one?*

I can't go this year, but I would love to go in the future. Are there plans for a next cruise?   

Cathy


----------



## Dave M (Mar 10, 2006)

Not yet. Once we return from this one, a couple of us will likely start thinking about the next one, possibly for 2007 or early 2008. Thus far, the planning has started 11-15 months ahead of a cruise, with formal announcement about 10-12 months ahead of a cruise. As in the past, we'll eventually look to TUGgers for help and suggestions for timing, destinations, cruise lines, etc.


----------



## Kathy Q (Mar 25, 2006)

*Pricing may not be guaranteed after tomorrow, Sunday 3/26*

Hi all,

Sandy posted a note on the cruising TUGgers yahoo group.  Here's the text:

Message: 1         
   Date: Sat, 25 Mar 2006 04:35:28 -0000
   From: "Sandy Lovell" <sandncts@comcast.net>
Subject: Group space should be pulled tomorrow....

I have 6 Balcony cabins, and lots of inside and oceanview remaining.  
You need to contact me tomorrow if you need a cabin as I can not 
guarantee pricing after tomorrow.

Sandy
214-505-9654

***************

If you want to lock in the group pricing you need to contact her right away!

Kathy Q


----------



## Pat H (Apr 16, 2006)

*Countdown*

It is now only *97 days* until we sail!


----------



## Kathy Q (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Countdown*



			
				Pat H said:
			
		

> It is now only *97 days* until we sail!



Can't wait!!!  Here's the link to the roll call on Cruise Critic...  

http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=319668

(this time I think I've put in the correct link!)

Kathy Q


----------



## Kathy Q (May 5, 2006)

*One last shot to book at the discounted group rate...*

Hello fellow and potential Cruising TUGgers,

Our departure date of July 23 is almost here!

Although we thought NCL was going to take back the surplus cabins a few weeks ago, they have not.  Sandy was notified that they will pull them back into general inventory next Tuesday, May 9.

Here's what we still have left, along with the group price and today's price from the NCL web site.  All prices are per person, based on double occupancy.

Cabin Type                                 
Balcony BB(6 left)
  Our Price:   $1767.25      
  NCL Price:  $2334       

Balcony BC (1 left)                       
  Our Price:  $1671.25            
  NCL Price:   None available  

Oceanview D (1 left)                    
  Our Price:  $1391.40             
  NCL Price:  None available   

Oceanview F (9 left)                    
  Our Price:  $1323.85             
  NCL Price   $1724

Inside K (8 left)                           
  Our Price:  $1063.30             
  NCL Price:  $1274

In addition to the discounted prices, we will have a private cocktail party for the whole group (drinks and snacks included), one free copy of the group photograph per cabin and one other perk that we're still in the process of selecting.  None of those would be included with an individividual booking.

If you are interested, please contact Sandy Lovell by the end of the day on Monday.  Email Sandy at: sandncts@comcast.net or phone her at 214-505-9654. 

We also have a Yahoo web site up and running.  There will be more comprehensive information posted on the Yahoo web site and that will be where all future updates are posted. If you are already a member of this Yahoo group you will receive a notice each time information is posted. If you're not a member yet and want to receive all of the information about the cruise, you can join by following the instructions on this link:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CruisingTUGgers/join

North To Alaska!!!    

Kathy Q
Sandy L
Dave M


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 6, 2006)

This looks like a fantastic trip . . . and at a great price!!  Congrats to the Tuggers who made this possible.  I look forward to the possibility of doing something like this with the group sometime in the future.

I hope you all have a fantastic time!!!

Yvonne
(who will be in Alaska on business/pleasure in June/July)


----------



## Pat H (May 6, 2006)

And it's only *77* days until sailing!


----------



## travelbug (May 7, 2006)

I answered some of shaggy's questions about Seattle on timeshareforums. I live in the city and am wondering if any of you are planning dinner in Seattle the night before the cruise?  I am not on this cruise but would love to meet some of you.

Marilyn


----------



## taffy19 (May 7, 2006)

Marilyn, I looked at the Yahoo Group if something has been decided where the dinner will be but I don't think that it has been decided yet. I know that all TUGgers are welcome to join the dinner party as someone else is coming too who is not going on the cruise. It would be fun to meet as many TUGgers as possible.  

Can somebody in the know post here where and when the dinner will be so more TUGgers may want to join too, who live near Seattle?

My DH found this web site today to find out about what tours to take. Can anyone recommend a tour what is the best, in your opinion? It all looks nice to us.  

http://www.alaskacruises.com/about_alaska_cruises.asp


----------



## Kathy Q (May 7, 2006)

travelbug said:
			
		

> I answered some of shaggy's questions about Seattle on timeshareforums. I live in the city and am wondering if any of you are planning dinner in Seattle the night before the cruise?  I am not on this cruise but would love to meet some of you.
> 
> Marilyn



Hi Marilyn,

We have about 40-45 folks who are going on the TUG cruise signed up for dinner the night before (so far).  We will be posting the location and time closer to the date.  Hope to see you there!

Kathy Q


----------



## Dave M (Jun 19, 2006)

*Seattle TUGgers: Please join us for dinner on 7/22!*

This is an open invitation to Seattle-area TUGgers to join the cruisers for dinner on Saturday, evening, July 22.

We will dine at The Cheesecake Factory, 700 Pike Street, at 7:00 p.m. The restaurant is a little over a block from the Hyatt, where a large group of TUGgers will be staying. 

Look here for a sample menu - www.thecheesecakefactory.com/

When you arrive at the restaurant, state that you are with the "TUG Cruise" group. If all goes well, you will be seated within five to ten minutes of your arrival.

We will be dining at individual tables throughout the restaurant, mostly tables for 10, with possibly some smaller tables. Thus, if you want to sit with others that you know, please arrive with them or make arrangements with them to meet in the restaurant entrance area.

The restaurant won't have a formal dedicated TUG area, but, based on our experience with this formula in New Orleans for TUGgers Cruise #1, we believe this will work well.

*If you plan to attend, please click on my user name to the left of this post to send me an e-mail or private message confirming who will attend. It's important to get a count so we know how many tables we will need.*

We currently have 52 confirmed dinner attendees. 

*For those going on the cruise*: If you plan to attend the dinner and haven't let me know yet, please send me an e-mail or private message and tell me who will be attending from your group. There is no need to respond if you can't join us.


----------



## Kay H (Jun 19, 2006)

OK, Dave.  I read the menu and I'm ready to order:whoopie: .


----------



## Pat H (Jun 19, 2006)

And now it's only *33* until we sail! :whoopie:


----------



## LynnW (Jul 19, 2006)

Just want to say bon voyage to all you cruisng tuggers and especially to everyone we met on the last cruise  
I wish we were going and I know you're going to have a great time. Hopefully next time we'll be able to join you.  

Lynn


----------



## LisaH (Jul 19, 2006)

Ditto what Lynn said. Have a wonderful trip! Hope I will be able to join you next time.


----------



## Kathy Q (Jul 20, 2006)

YIKES!!!  Day after tomorrow I fly to Seattle and the day after the day after tomorrow I set sail...  Should I start packing???   

Kathy Q


----------



## short (Jul 20, 2006)

Kathy Q said:
			
		

> YIKES!!!  Day after tomorrow I fly to Seattle and the day after the day after tomorrow I set sail...  Should I start packing???
> 
> Kathy Q



Not yet.  Its never to late to pack for vacation. 

Short


----------



## 3kids4me (Jul 20, 2006)

Just want to wish you all a fabulous time, and really nice weather!!

Sharon


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 20, 2006)

We looked at the web cam a few minutes ago and it is RAINING and very dark.    No heat wave in Alaska so that is good to know.    It's been bad at home with the higher humidity than normal.  

Let's hope the sun will come out next week.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 20, 2006)

Forecast for the cities for the cruise (from Weather.com):

Seattle (Sat-Sun) - Sunny and about 90 (high for the day)
Juneau (Tue) - Showers (much different than a forecast of "rain") and 60
Skagway (Wed) - Showers and 60
Ketchikan (Fri) - "Few" showers and 62
Victoria (Sat) - Sunny and 75

Doesn't sound bad at all. A typical summer Alaska coastline forecast.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 20, 2006)

I looked at the web cam again and it stopped raining but it isn't sunny either.  Every time we look at the weather, the forecast has changed.  Not much we can do anyway but make the best of it.  We are in good company.  

http://www.ncl.com/fleet/02/star.htm


----------



## Kay H (Jul 21, 2006)

I just finished printing my boarding passes.  Off to Philly tonight, off to Seattle tomorrow, North to Alaska Sunday. This will be my 2nd Alaska cruise and I am as excited as a kid in a candy store.See all you cruising Tuggers Saturday night in Seattle and hopefully some non-cruising Tuggers. Whoa ho!  :whoopie:


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 21, 2006)

I see that the Star has arrived in Ketchikan and it's not raining.  I better start packing right now and turn my computer off for the rest of the day or it will be pandemonium tonight. See you all tomorrow night.


----------



## Kathy Q (Jul 21, 2006)

For those of you who didn't pack clothes pins for the shower curtains, I've brought extras...  :whoopie: 

Almost packed!

Kathy Q


----------



## KarenLK (Jul 21, 2006)

Kathy, canyou explain your last post??


----------



## Kathy Q (Jul 21, 2006)

KarenLK said:
			
		

> Kathy, canyou explain your last post??



Hi Karen,

Most of the cabins have a cloth shower curtain that billows into the shower stall when you're showering.  2-3 strategically placed clothespins along the bottom of the shower curtain anchor it down.  Didn't know this trick the first time I cruised and I spent a good bit of time in the shower battling with the curtain!  

I think I've packed enough so no one will have to practice their Jeddi Knight moves in the shower...    

Kathy


----------



## Kathy Q (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello all,

I'm on my way!  I'm sitting in Chicago O'Hare, waiting for my connecting flight to Seattle.  We'll try to keep people posted on the going's on this week...

I didn't get much sleep last night or on the first leg of the flight.  I'm hoping to get a little on the next leg so I don't fall asleep in my mashed potatoes at the TUG dinner tonight!!!  :zzz: 

Kathy Q


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 26, 2006)

*July 2006 Alaska TUG Cruise*

Just want to wish everyone a fabulous time and really nice weather!


----------

